# Outlook 2003 Formatting issues



## Adrian123 (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi,

I have been having a few issues with Outlook 2003. I have a signature that has an image apart of it. For this to work, I am required to have "Use Microsoft Office Word 2003 to edit e-mail messages" checked and HTML message format. This has been fine int he past and has worked on another PC. After getting a new PC and installing Office, the issues have occured. Basically my line spacing is coming out as double spaced, where the Before and After section under paragraph is 6. I have to manually change this to 0 every time.

If I remove my signature and have none at all, the formatting is fine.

Any ideas on this one guys?

Cheers.

Adrian


----------



## SENT[uk] (Aug 7, 2005)

ive had a similar problem with signatures without piccies

i dont know the cause but i just copied all the text into notepad deleted the sig then made it again pasting the text back into the new sig and all was fine.


----------



## Adrian123 (Aug 17, 2005)

That didn't work...its really odd. I was originally having issues with Word formatting as well. But I changed the "normal.dot" file and now everything in Word is fine, but Outlook continues to do double spacing.

Is there a temaplte file that Outlook uses for new messages? Maybe I can change the paragraphing on that and see how I go?

Any more suggesstions is welcome.

Cheers.
Adrian


----------



## Erudit (Aug 22, 2005)

*Outlook*

Hi, are you using HTML format for emails. This sounds like it is a HTML issue when formatting your signature. If you are using HTML open word as your editor, select all the text, right click and select paragraph.

Set all the spacing options to 0pt and the line spacing to single then save your signature.


----------



## Adrian123 (Aug 17, 2005)

yes I am using HTML format for emails, but I also have the "Use Word as your editor" checked.

Your right it is the signature causing the issue. Keeping the same settings, but with no automatic inclusion of email signature for new messages, the formatting of the text is fine. The only issues occurs once I have the New messages automatically include signature, then the formatting of the text above the signature goes out of whack.

I have tried going to tools/options/mail format/signatures, then I edited the signature via the advanced edit (which opens Word) and made sure the paragraphing on the signature was 0pt for both. Still getting same issues.

I copied the same signature from an email when I was on a different PC. Issues have only occured since getting a new PC.

Any suggesstions?

Cheers.
Adrian


----------

